# Great Car Movies



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.hotrod.com/thehistoryof/hdrp_0610_top_car_movies/index.html

Your favourite ?????

This for me, Ryan O'Neil was superb in it


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

smokey and the bandit 1

cannonball run 1-2

mad max 1 -2

bullit although anything with a charger does me,

hooper

Italian job original

American graffiti

two lane black top, the same 55 chevy as graffiti, well where it came from.

hotrod, loved that grey primered willys coupe.

gumball rally, what can i say ac cobra v ferrari daytona

and lots more but gone brain dead 

paul


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The opening from The Italian Job

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpq1_AphUSY


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

oh dont know how forgot vanishing point  B)

and purely for it cars death proof

another few chargers bite the dust


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

And who didn't want one of these when they were a boy


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> And who didn't want one of these when they were a boy


lol where do you think my zed nickname comes from commander bond  i had a 78 Z1r z1000 with the coffin tank and faring, it was black and when i saw it all i could think of was mad mad B) sadly i sold it 11 years ago,


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > And who didn't want one of these when they were a boy
> ...


It did cross my mind after I posted


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> And who didn't want one of these when they were a boy
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


Still amazes me to see how skinny the rear rubber was in those days...!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

BlueKnight said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > And who didn't want one of these when they were a boy
> ...


Or how plain dangerous they were back then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> oh dont know how forgot vanishing point  B)


I was thinking that much!!

Ok, addind a few of mine:

- Ronin

- *BULLIT * (no one has mentioned that one yet if I'm not mistaken EDIT: I am mistaken, Zed already emntioned that one, sorry mate)

- The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift (really hate the other F&F but this one is so cool... like all the Japaneese girls around the cars :thumbsup: )






- Gone In Sixty Seconds (original + remake)

- Le Mans

I know I'm forgetting something... (ans it's not The Transporter  )


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Two Lane Blacktop. :thumbsup: As always, Warren Oates is superb.

What? No "The cars that ate Paris" some belting cars in that movie.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh, is it about the cars or the journey?

I think at least 90% of those films are pap, I like the journey and panoramic vistas, minimal dialogue is good too and absolutely no bombs/explosions, no kung fu, no CGI and no "stars".

These I can watch over and over again.

Bon Bon El Perro - Argentina

Kalandorok - Hungary

Y tu mamÃ¡ tambiÃ©n - Spain

Central Station - Brazil


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > oh dont know how forgot vanishing point  B)
> ...


yeah loved both Gone in 60 seconds, original is my favorite but prefer newer Eleanor, think it was one of chip foose's designs ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> yeah loved both Gone in 60 seconds, original is my favorite but prefer newer Eleanor, think it was one of chip foose's designs ?


 :drool:

Sweet Eleanor


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > yeah loved both Gone in 60 seconds, original is my favorite but prefer newer Eleanor, think it was one of chip foose's designs ?
> ...


it is a very sexy car, i love shelby mustangs, the 68 KR is a favorite , oh to win that lottery


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> it is a very sexy car, i love shelby mustangs, the 68 KR is a favorite , oh to win that lottery


I like the looks too but like that Bullit version better...

You want sexy? THIS is sexy:










(and costs a lot more AFAIK...)


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > it is a very sexy car, i love shelby mustangs, the 68 KR is a favorite , oh to win that lottery
> ...


they are sexy and love the D type racer, but for me real sexy is bonds db5 a real dream car of mine ,anyone got 4 million handy :jawdrop:

http://www.autocar.co.uk/News/NewsArticle/AllCars/250097/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

zed4130 said:


> but for me real sexy is bonds db5


Yep I know it should be the Aston

But....................... B)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have lost count of the number of times I've watched this one :notworthy:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

yep a 77 trans am another on my long list :thumbsup:

i did like the opening chase scenes in quantum of solace , something about smashing up a super car that is kind of cool 

i need a lottery win now


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, ok... most sexy current car... Aston Martin V12 Vantage...










That's the kind of torture I have to put up every day. There's an AM dealer just down the road where I live and I have to see them every single day knowing I'll never own one. Worst is when it's sunny and they pull out their convertibles onto to the street... :sadwalk:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

How has no-one mentioned Christine? The most gorgeous '58 Plymouth Fury that even fixes itself! lol. Great film, great car! The new Fast and Furious movie may have been a little bit naff, but some of the cars in that...amazing! The black Buick Vin Diesel drives at the start, amazing. And the Honda NSX driven at the very end by his sister - fine car and a fine lady.

Plus its got one of the smoothest lines ever uttered:

"are you one of these boring guys who prefer cars over women?"

"No, I'm one of those guys who appreciates a fine body regardless of the make"

Class!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2010)

zed4130 said:


> oh dont know how forgot vanishing point  B)


One of the few awesome modern classic films which isn't let down by a poor ending.

Absolutely brilliant. A must see for anyone who... Um... Well, just for anyone.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> How has no-one mentioned Christine?


I thought about that one but I don't see it as a car movie... it's a movie about a car and all that but it's not a car movie IMHO..





















kevkojak said:


> The new Fast and Furious movie may have been a little bit naff, but some of the cars in that...amazing! The black Buick


Hated that movie and shouldn't have seen the "Making of"... Those guys know nothing about cars. I remember someone involved in choosing the cars for the movie saying: "First two movies had almost just American Cars. Then Tokyo Drift was about Japoneese cars. In this one we wanted to include an European car so I got that great *Subaru Pro-Drive*" :jawdrop: WTF???


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like the fast and furious franchise, 1st one is my favorite, and i liked the 4th as they bought back the 1970 charger from the 1st movie, i also liked the buick gran national as was nice to see some 80's muscle, tokyo drift was ok but for me the and do70 monte carlo at the begining and the mustang was the stars of that movie, but then im a muscle car fan, but as for ricers i would go for any of the skyline gtr r34's great car, and forgot about christine and ther was a blue 68 charger in that as well


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Everyones missed some real classics here

Ferris Buellers day off (I cry a little when the Ferrari 250 California bites the dust, even though i know it is a replica.)

Blues Brothers for shear quantity.

And a tip for all movies watchers - if you see someone driving a old Jag XJ6 or XJ40 it WILL get smashed up at one stage. It is a law of Film.

PS Cannonball Run 1&2 may be low brow, but my brow is low and I love them!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

<_< I shouldn't have read this post straight before bed...I was dreaming about cars and car chases all night. I think Burt Reynolds may have even made an appearance, and no-one needs that!

Anyway, got a couple of new ones...what about Transformers??? Ok, so it was like a 2 hour advert for chevy/e.bay/porsche/soft drinks/breakfast cereal etc etc ETC but most hollywood films are now. PLUS we got to see a battered old Camaro (a REAL 80's muscle icon) become the brand new (then) 2009 Camaro. For most people (anyone who didn't see coverage of the LA motor show 2008/2009 apparently) it was the first time seeing one of these, and I nearly wept. I think I was still muttering something about "want one....." as we left!

Also, I've got a classic in my DVD collection starring James Brolin; 'THE CAR' what EVIL drives! Its very similar to Christine...a driverless modified Buick terrorising a small town running people over occassionally. Great fun though to kill an hour and a half.

I used to have a bit of a collection of the 1:18th scale diecast models of movie cars. Mainly muscle cars, Vanishing Point charger, Bullitt charger and mustang fast-back, Christine the big Yank's from James Bond, Fast and Furious etc, but the model from THE CAR must have been a rarity, they pop up very rarely on e.bay and always sell for Â£200+.

And one of my fave's. Not a car movie by any means, but featuring two of the very best motors seen on the big screen. XXX with Vin Diesel. The senator's Corvette from the beginning and Xanders Pontiac GTO from the end. Incredible cars. :thumbup: I'd find space in my garage for either of those!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> Everyones missed some real classics here
> 
> Ferris Buellers day off (I cry a little when the Ferrari 250 California bites the dust, even though i know it is a replica.)
> 
> Blues Brothers for shear quantity.


That's because they're not great car films. They are great films (with at least one great car in them). Not the same.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

And did you guys know this is happening :thumbsup:

http://www.madmaxmovies.com/mad-max-4-fury-road/current-news/index.html


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I've read through this thread and you've all missed the obvious king of the car films. :shocking:

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.












Later,

William


----------

